# Tradidtional Archery Club Openings



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2017)

We have an opening or two at our Central Georgia Traditional Archery hunting club. The club is located in Monroe County and about 1 hour South of Atlanta and very near I-75 (exit 185). The club has been Trad bow only for a number of years. We have multiple trad archery tracts and cost per member will be based on the tract that you join and the number of members on that trac. It should run between $900-$ 1,050 Details will be discussed by phone.

The membership is for hunting deer and hogs during the months of July 15 till the end of the Georgia deer season. There are some tremendous bucks roaming this property as well as some really big hogs. There is a small cabin on the property as well as a place for campers (help with power bill required). The property is VERY lightly hunted. 

If you have questions on this property it will be best to just call me to discuss. I can forward a copy of the 2017 bylaws on request. 

Here is a little video that shows some of the bucks still roaming this tract. 

Again, PM me with your contact info to discuss


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 6, 2017)

One spot left.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 14, 2017)

A couple people have sent me a PM with incomplete phone numbers.  If you have sent me a PM and did not get a response, resend the PM with a good phone number or email.  
Thanks.


----------

